# Reasonably Priced Department Stores



## Flyfisher1 (Feb 23, 2012)

Being in central Tokyo I've been round the usual department Stores (Isetan, Seibu, Odakyu,etc) and also found the bargain shops (100 yen, Ali Barba) , but where are the middle priced shops/department stores, please? Equal to the places like Debenhams in the Uk or Macy's in the US where people of normal wages can shop for something nice without needing a bank loan. I haven't got a car so it will need to be on the subway or rail, please.


----------



## Rube (Apr 27, 2011)

itoyokodo and jusco are the cheaper ones


----------



## Flyfisher1 (Feb 23, 2012)

Hi Rube, many thanks for the advice - are they easy to find in central Tokyo?


----------



## Rube (Apr 27, 2011)

Don't think they are any in central Tokyo. You're probably looking at about 20 minutes subway. You can go to Mizunokuchi station and find a big one and a big donkey hotei as well.


----------



## larabell (Sep 10, 2007)

There used to be an Itoyokado in Ooimachi (just one stop south of Shinagawa) but I haven't been down there in a while. Not "central" but at least still Tokyo ;-)...


----------



## Kathrinjapan (Apr 1, 2011)

I like Tokyuu Hands for just about anything. 
Good luck!


----------

